
Show HN: OneUp – Schedule and recycle your evergreen content on social media - Davis_OneUp
https://www.oneupapp.io/
======
jwdunne
This looks cool. I'll get our social media manager to give it a try when I'm
in the office tomorrow.

One suggestion: it might be worth making the landing page responsive. If it
is, it's broken for me - I can send a screenshot if that helps. I often have a
look at potential new tools from my phone when I'm at home and bring them to
the office to give a test drive.

~~~
Davis_OneUp
Thanks :)

That shouldn't be the case... Can you email me at davis@oneupapp.io ?

~~~
jwdunne
Sent :)

------
Davis_OneUp
After seeing that MeetEdgar was doing over $4 million in ARR, we decided to
launch OneUp as an easier to use and much more affordable alternative
(MeetEdgar charges $49/mo).

We launched on Product Hunt a couple weeks ago and finished with over 500
upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/oneup-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/oneup-2-0)

